
Where has salimvirani.com gone? - ycombinete
I wanted to share his amazing piece on Facebook yesterday, but his whole domain seems to be unavailable!? His Twitter account has nothing untoward on it.<p>Note: I found the Facebook article on web.archive.org[0], but I&#x27;m still nonplussed by the sudden unavailability of his whole domain.<p>[0]https:&#x2F;&#x2F;web.archive.org&#x2F;web&#x2F;20170703103226&#x2F;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.salimvirani.com&#x2F;facebook&#x2F;
======
nightfly
whois for salimvirani.com shows: Name Server: verify-contact-
details.namecheap.com Name Server: failed-whois-verification.namecheap.com

So it looks like he forgot to verify ownership of his domain name.

------
ycombinete
I emailed him, and got the following response:

"Sorry - had some trouble with the domain. All good now! Thanks for pointing
it out"

